# Garmin Exchange



## The Lone Rider (15 Feb 2018)

I am looking to swap or exchange my Garmin Edge Tourer for a Garmin with Bluetooth.

Many thanks


----------



## wxbull (12 Mar 2018)

I have a garmin 25 that has bluetooth. Will swap if you like....

might miss a reply....facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/bobs72


----------

